# bass tournament



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

Bass tournament this saturday at the swamp house, $80 a boat 2 man teams. Blast off at safe daylight and weigh in at 3. we'll be frying fish at the weigh in for the entries. register at beer 30 (swamp house) friday and saturday morning before the tournament. any questions call me at 698 4191


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Fish fry for the entries, now thats a good plan. Gotta work so I'll miss it. good luck to all.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

3 boats showed up


----------

